# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Making Stuff >  Planer Blade Knife

## crashdive123

This is made from a planer blade. The scales are homemade linen micarta. The pins are brass. Overall lengthe is 6-3/4". Blade lengthe is 2-5/8".

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ole WV Coot

I do believe that's your best yet. The size looks good and you've got the grind down good.

----------


## welderguy

that is an exceptional looking knife great job.

----------


## preachtheWORD

That is as nice as any handmade knife I have ever seen!

A dear friend and neighbor of mine is in the high-end knife business - we are talking over $20,000 a knife sometimes.  I have seen hundreds of incredible knives in his collection.  But I reckon you're right up there with many of these big time knife makers.  You've got a gift, Crash.

My friend deals largly in handmade Randall Knives.  They are extremely high quailty.  Check out these sites and you might get some ideas or find an outlet to sell your stuff.

http://www.randallknives.com/

http://www.randallknifesociety.com/

----------


## rebel

Very, very nice.

----------


## Rick

An excellent job! Definitely commercial quality.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

OK I'm impressed!! I really like those Handles! I can tell you are listening to your friends in the Knife club too, Your "Learning curve" got considerably shorter!! That is a dramatic improvement from the last one Crash!! JMO but you are ready to sell them *now*. I don't know what you were waiting for but whatever it is, you're "there" and then some!!

----------


## crashdive123

The knife club is trying to organize a show for sometime in July.  I hope to sell one or two there.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

I foresee a possible "occupation change" in you near future!! Better make several!! You don't want to tell your potential customers you're out of goods!!

----------


## Pal334

At the risk of repeating a past post. Awesome dude!!!!! You have arrived

----------


## huntermj

Beautiful work!
It looks like you've been practicing.

----------


## Camp10

Very Nice!  Those hollow grinds are looking very uniform.  Time to get your name on a few and sell them!

----------


## canid

that's a pretty one bro.

----------


## crashdive123

I'm very pleased with this one.  I think I'll stick with smaller blades for a while.  I still had some of that cheap steel stock left over from when I first started, so I practiced this blade shape on it (timess 3) before I used the better quality steel.  Two of the three ended up in the trash.

----------


## Sourdough

> I do believe that's your best yet. The size looks good and you've got the grind down good.



Double Ditto.......nice blade shape.

----------


## gryffynklm

I like, it almost looks like dyed wood, blade shape is nice to.

----------


## randyt

beautiful knife, great job.

----------


## Rockgod1619

Absolutely stunning, Crash!  I agree, you're ready to sell them.

----------


## panch0

Very very nice Crash! That one is ready for the for sale section! 
Poco, I have heard from some old time knifemakers that if you want to make a million bucks making knives, start out with two million bucks. Hehehehe..... I am beginning to believe it in my case at least. I just love making them.

----------


## Ted

Sweet! I really like those scales! Great looking knife! You are, "Da' Man!"

----------


## finallyME

How does the handle fit in your hand?  Looks a little small for you.  I think it might fit my hand better.  :Innocent:   Maybe even my sons the best.  :Innocent: 

Beautiful all around.

----------

